# Arrowhead Textures



## shutch00 (Oct 19, 2011)

Working on another drawing for a friend (the dog is still a WIP). He's asked me to draw several arrowheads on one sheet.

Know of any tips or tutorials on this kind of texture? I've managed one (please forgive the terrible picture quality), but there are several more to do.

Thanks!!


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey shutch, does this work 4 ya? http://www.google.com/search?q=obsi...&biw=1680&bih=913&sei= AAerTqGXNa_UiAKk7sGICw


----------



## shutch00 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks, man!

Actually, I've done something very similar to this (finding a bunch of pics online for reference), but I'm drawing specific arrowheads that my friend has found over the years. Any tips on technique or strokes or blending?


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

since you're working with one color- find reference pictures w/ lotsa contrast. thats all I can think to add. Nice start, and a cool subject.


----------



## shutch00 (Oct 19, 2011)

Finished. Learned a little... Made $20 so I am happy.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

That's great! You did a beautiful job!


----------

